# Better Program AVG vs Panda



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Which program is better for defending your computer vs viruses and spyware. AVG 7.5 or Panda antivirus 2007?


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

well AVG 7.5 is free...

there is a better version of it 4 purchase...

but the free version is still good...

i use it on all my computers...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I use the free AVG 7.5. Looking at reviews and comparisons, most sites say Panda is better.

Whichever one you go for, neither will fully protect you from the various types of infections out there. See *here* for more details on how to implement a multi-layered security system.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Panda titanium 2007? Not good.

Panda review: http://anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com/panda-review.html


> Panda holds ICSA Labs Product Certification in both virus detection and virus cleaning. However, the program hasn't done so well with the VB 100% tests. Panda has failed three times and the only time it passed was in April 2001. The software hasn't been screened since 2002. The program did receive level 1 Checkmark from West Coast Labs but not the level 2.
> 
> Panda Titanium has fewer options than many Antivirus programs. More advanced users may want to opt for the Panda Platinum package; it gives more configuration options and a firewall. Both products use the same scan engine providing the same level of virus security. The program also scans for anti-spyware to help better protect your machine and identity.
> 
> ...


Full reviews and comparisons of licensed 2007 AV's: http://anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com

*TOP TEN PRODUCTS* : *Rank* 

BitDefender :








Kaspersky :








F-Secure :








PC-cillin : 4
ESET Nod32 : 5
McAfee : 6
Norton : 7
AVG : 8
CA : 9
Norman : 10

I think something like AVG or avast! is perfect but realistic needs.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

is BitDefender free?

i didnt think it would be 1st...


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I dont think it is free but is it the best available? Or a very good one nonetheless?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes BitDefender have a free version.

http://www.bitdefender.com/PRODUCT-14-en--BitDefender-8-Free-Edition.html


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

So i guess out of the two which are the best?


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

BitDefender Free does not come with real-time protection, just a scanner, I would go with the Paid Version.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I personally use AVG Free - it has a real time scanner and an e-mail scanner and updates every day (or so it seems).


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

I used Panda (not 2007) for three years until six months ago when it started failing to load automatically at startup. Switched to AVG free and ZoneAlarm instead and have noticed no difference in effectiveness. Boot time and scan times are noticeably faster with AVG/ZA however and overall real time performance seems faster as well. Plus, I like the pop up when it is scanning inbound email, a second indicator that it is loaded and working as well. Panda did not have that as I recall so it wasn't obvious when it didn't load


----------

